

Sending Google a fake court order won’t help - neurotech1
http://thenextweb.com/google/2012/11/13/dont-like-what-you-see-when-you-google-yourself-sending-a-fake-court-order-wont-help/

======
bonobo
On the other hand, even getting Google to remove obviously inappropriate
content from their services such as child pornography is a pain in the ass.
I've been trying to report some blogs hosted under Blogspot on the last two
weeks, but their abuse report tools are far restricting and confusing. All I
managed to get until now was a contributor on Google Groups asking me to wait
for more two to four weeks because “freedom of speech is relevant here.” Geez,
say about frustration...

